# 6-14 Elk river in clark- clean



## GearDog (Jun 3, 2009)

*Lower Elk*

I ran the Lower Elk years ago at medium flows. As I remember it was fun and continuous Class III ish waves, no big moves, just a long wave ride. 

How is it at Current Crankin Flows?

Thanks, Lenny.


----------



## kayakfreakus (Mar 3, 2006)

Same thing but bigger, that gauge is at Milner so there is a lot coming in below the run. Still my guess is there was 2-3 grand in it this weekend, few eddies, and some big standing waves.

The Box Falls drop above the putin is ridiculous right now


----------



## GearDog (Jun 3, 2009)

I can hardly picture that much water in this drainage. It's like the Poudre flowing down the Elk, sounds great. So did you run that upper drop? Had to ask 

Lenny.


----------

